# Reparación radio. Marca desconocida. Dudas varias.



## gustavotz (Abr 27, 2018)

Estimados,
Estoy en el intento de reparar una radio a válvulas; no tiene marca y presumo que debe ser de alrededor de los '40. No tengo experiencia en reparación de radios, aunque quiero aprender más allá de este caso puntual. La radio tiene un valor muy importante ya que es de mi padre y perteneció a mis abuelos. El valor afectivo no la salvó de pasar unos 20 años en un lugar poco apropiado, con humedad e insectos que gustan de la madera.
Lo primero que hice fue enchufarla en una serie donde comprobé que no estuviera en corto, luego a la línea donde verifiqué que efectivamente no andaba. También comprobé con el buscapolo que el chasis tiene tensión, lo que me pone bastante nervioso.
Después le saqué las válvulas para tomar nota de ellas y limpiar el equipo superficialmente y al volver a conectarla se escuchó un chispazo, aunque siguió "andando" (luego no vi nada que yo pueda presumir consecuencia del mismo).
Luego de apagarla y desenchufarla toqué las válvulas y comprobé que una estaba fría (Raytheon 58). La saqué y probé continuidad en las patas del filamento y efectivamente está cortado.

Mis dudas , en principio, son:

¿Cuál es la forma más accesible de conseguir una aislación galvánica para trabajar?
¿El disyuntor diferencial debería protegerme?
¿Cuál es el origen más probable de la tensión en chasis?
¿El chispazo puede haber sido consecuencia de que el cable de la grilla de la 58 haya tocado chasis? (Sup_Detalle1.jpg) No sé si en tal caso se debiera ver alguna marca, yo no la veo.
¿Eso pudo provocar la rotura de la válvula?
¿Qué "tipo" de radio es? Esperaba encontrar 2 secciones en el tandem pero veo que tiene 3 y es de una sola banda.
En la vista inferior marqué unos componentes que no sé qué son.
Tiene un zócalo que no sé su propósito (lo marqué en las imágenes -ingeniosamente- como zócalo X). ¿Qué función tiene?

Adjunto fotos generales y con algún detalle.
Pido disculpas si la cantidad de preguntas es excesiva y quedo agradecido.

Saludos.

Gustavo


----------



## pandacba (Abr 27, 2018)

*_Primero que nada el chasis es vivo asi que no te asustes, era muy común en esos años
*_Y lo mejor para trabajar cómodo es un transformador que sea 220-220,  de unos 50W se llaman transformadores de aislación, también se pueden hacer por ejemplo, 2 transformadores de 220-24 los unes por los 24V enchufas un lado a la red y del otro tendrás 220 aislados de la red 
Aún si te recomiendo trabajar en una silla de madera, tus pies sobre una madera o esterilla de plástico o caucho

*_Las válvulas son muy generosas con un solo chispazo no se rompen y si puede que rozo el chasis

Bien toma más fotos para poder ver lo más que se pueda en detalle, por ejemplo el conector que marcaste X una foto del otro lado
Consigue alcohol isopropilico y limpia todo minuciosamente, primero con pincel seco, si pudes soplar con aire seco ya sea con un compresor o con una aspiradora reversible, luego de repetir un par de veces limpia con el alcohol y deja que se evapore todo.
Al vidrio de los tubos limpialos con trapo seco toma una foto de la idetnificaión de cada uno
Intentaremos hubicar la radio por fotos del gabinete o por las válvulas que lleva
No es tarea fácil pero tampoco imposible
Lo de las tres secciones del taden lo vemos luego, es probable que lleve dos secciones "sintonizadas", luego veremos relevando el circuito para ver a que llegamos


----------



## gustavotz (Abr 27, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> *_Primero que nada el chasis es vivo asi que no te asustes, era muy común en esos años
> *_Y lo mejor para trabajar cómodo es un transformador que sea 220-220,  de unos 50W se llaman transformadores de aislación, también se pueden hacer por ejemplo, 2 transformadores de 220-24 los unes por los 24V enchufas un lado a la red y del otro tendrás 220 aislados de la red
> Aún si te recomiendo trabajar en una silla de madera, tus pies sobre una madera o esterilla de plástico o caucho
> 
> ...


Gracias Pandacba !
Te cuento que aunque no se note mucho, hice una limpieza, con un compresor de aire y un pincel, cuidando de no tirar aire con mucha fuerza. 
En la foto de la vista superior marqué las válvulas. Son las siguientes: 80 - 2A5 - 2A6 - 57 y 58 (esta última es la que está averiada). Encontré entre las cosas de mi viejo un chasis similar que no sé de donde salió y está en un estado pensoso. Tiene un conector similar que dice "Audífono".
Lo de las secciones sintonizadas significa que no es superheterodino?
Voy a sacar más fotos de la parte inferior y las agrego.
Me queda también la tarea de conseguir el reemplazo para la válvula 58.
Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Abr 28, 2018)

Hay algunos capacitores como los de papel que tal vez tengan que ser reemplazados.
Hay una casa en Italia que vende repuestos para estas radios antiguas
Tal vez puedan tener el tubo dañado.
En los componentes que tenga escritos valores copia cuidadosamente esa información y sacale fotos


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 28, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> **_Primero que nada el chasis es vivo asi que no te asustes, era muy común en esos años*
> *_Y lo mejor para trabajar cómodo es un transformador que sea 220-220,  de unos 50W se llaman transformadores de aislación, también se pueden hacer por ejemplo, 2 transformadores de 220-24 los unes por los 24V enchufas un lado a la red y del otro tendrás 220 aislados de la red
> Aún si te recomiendo trabajar en una silla de madera, tus pies sobre una madera o esterilla de plástico o caucho




Hola gustavotz !!! todo bien tocayo !!!!
Error !!! , está equivocado quien te respondió antes !!!!  ,* ese chasis no es vivo*, es un chasis de receptor para *corriente alternada* únicamente, se ve, y se nota claro y perfecto su *transformador de poder*, con sus 2 terminales de alta tensión con punto medio, los 2 terminales de 5 Vca para filamentos de la *rectificadora de onda completa 80*, y los 2 terminales de 2,5 Vca para alimentar los filamentos de las válvulas 2A5 (pentodo de potencia). 2A6 (triodo de alto mu y doble diodo), 57 (pentodo de corte neto), y la 58 (pentodo de corte alejado).-

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## pandacba (Abr 29, 2018)

Bueno, no salio mi mensaje la otra noche, desde el telefono no se veia muy bien algunas cosas, asi que las baje y al verlas en la PC, he podido ver el transformador de poder, por lo tanto, debe habaer una fuga en alguna parte, que pueden ser tanto de la salida del trafo como del primario.

Sería importante que dispongas de una lámpara serie para descubrir donde estan las pérdidas.
Una buena noticia es que de los tubos de la mayoría hay una amplia variedad de reemplazos directos

Este mensaje no salio, como me pasa con la mayoría que no sale y lo único bueno es que la plataforma guarda lo escrito

La 80 es la rectificadora a su derecha, la 2A5 es el pentodo de potencia que puede ser reemplazado si fuera necesario por la 6F6 entre otras, la 2A6 es un triodo y tiene un doble diodo esta combinación es amplificadora, detectora y ACV.
Puede ser reemplazada por la 6SQ7 e forma directa
La 58 es una mezcladora  y la 57 amplificadora en receptores. La 58 se puede reemplazar por la 6U7 y la 57 por la 6J7

La sección de fuente debe ser muy similar a esto





Te dejo las  hojas de datos de las valvulas
Ya te paso un esquema de como hacerte la serie para ver donde hay perdidas
Fijate en el valor del capacitor que esta al otro lado del transformador


----------



## gustavotz (Abr 29, 2018)

Rorschach dijo:


> Hola gustavotz !!! todo bien tocayo !!!!
> Error !!! , está equivocado quien te respondió antes !!!!  ,* ese chasis no es vivo*, es un chasis de receptor para *corriente alternada* únicamente, se ve, y se nota claro y perfecto su *transformador de poder*, con sus 2 terminales de alta tensión con punto medio, los 2 terminales de 5 Vca para filamentos de la *rectificadora de onda completa 80*, y los 2 terminales de 2,5 Vca para alimentar los filamentos de las válvulas 2A5 (pentodo de potencia). 2A6 (triodo de alto mu y doble diodo), 57 (pentodo de corte neto), y la 58 (pentodo de corte alejado).-
> 
> Saludos Cordiales
> Rorschach


Estimado Rorschach, gracias por responder. Espero que anda bien. Ahora estoy a la búsqueda de algún circuito que sirva al menos de guía. Vi en rasiomuseum que se puede buscar por vávulas usada, así que pienso que alguno que contenga exactamente esas válvulas una aproximación me podría dar.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 29, 2018



pandacba dijo:


> Bueno, no salio mi mensaje la otra noche, desde el telefono no se veia muy bien algunas cosas, asi que las baje y al verlas en la PC, he podido ver el transformador de poder, por lo tanto, debe habaer una fuga en alguna parte, que pueden ser tanto de la salida del trafo como del primario.
> 
> Sería importante que dispongas de una lámpara serie para descubrir donde estan las pérdidas.
> Una buena noticia es que de los tubos de la mayoría hay una amplia variedad de reemplazos directos
> ...


Hola pandacba. Gracias por los datos suministrador. Me interesa mucho lo de poder detectar la fuga. En el tablero que me hice (una madera con una zapatilla y una tecla) me agregué una serie.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 29, 2018)

Oh genial entonces, habria que retirar los tubos, antes de retirarlos fijate si la rectificadora funciona, deberia salir tensión continua, te puse ese esquema para que te sirva de guía, asi sabemos si funciona o no. luego la quitas y mides en una pata del enchufe y chasis con la serie, luego con el otro pin del enchufe y chasis, eso al menos descartaria el primario del mismo.
Tiene el parlante? tiene cable con enchufe? pon una foto de eso para ver cuando puedas


----------



## gustavotz (Abr 29, 2018)

Hola, con repecto a la válvula 58 vi publicada una en ML que dice estar probada. También vi una publicación en Rosario, no la menciona pero, consultado, el vendedor cree que debe tener, y estará en Rosario en un par de días. Así que esperaré porque prefiero comprarla acá.
Encontré un chasis en el galpón de mi viejo, y es muy similar. Algunas de las válvulas las saque y parecen un sonajero. Hay una que parece estar buena pero no  tiene inscripción. El chasis está muy maltratado, pero creo que algo puede servir, tal vez el trafo de poder. Creo que lo dejó mi primo, quien estaba poniendo en condiciones una radio (sólo adorno) así que si la canivalizo un poco no va a haber problemas.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 29, 2018)

Que bueno! 
Estoy buscando entre los muchos diagramas que poseo, también le he pedido a un conocido, seguro que daremos con el equema  o algulno lo más parecido a este


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2018)

Fijate por aquí : Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis


----------



## pandacba (Abr 29, 2018)

Ya los he visto, pasa que estas que son un poco más antigua suelen costar un poco, pero si no lo tengo, conozco gente en italia que me ha conseguido muchos diagramas y otros amigos en en europa del este que tienen muchísima información que internet no se consigue:
De todas formas busco primero que es lo que tengo a la vez que pasos datos a conocidos, y también en algunos sitios de la red, así multiplico la posibilidad de encontrarlo lo más rápido posible


----------



## gustavotz (Abr 30, 2018)

Hola,
Comento las pruebas que hice.

*Respecto de la alimentación.*
La salida del transformador es 350V + 350 V. Midiendo corriente continua en el cátodo de la 80 tengo 360 V, valor que no me cierra. Además cuando subí el volumen el ruido de línea no me pareció excesivo. No veo que haya una bobina de choke. Veo que el cátodo está conectado a un componente que me parece que es un capacitor (el mismo está en la imagen "componente.jpg")

*Respecto a la tensión en el chasis* 
Probé medir el voltaje del chasis (conectada la radio a 220 V) y obtuve 110 V y 85 V (según como conectara el enchue).
Despué usé la serie, quitando la rectificadora:
85 V - 85 V (para cada una de las patas del enchufe con respecto a chasis)
114  V - 60 V Ídem dando vuelta el enchufe
Al quitar el resto de las válvulas las tensiones subieron un poco.
*Resumiendo:*
En las pruebas con la serie siempre hay tensión. La misma varía según contra que pata del enchufe compare y según la posición del mismo.

Adjunto algunas fotos. Marco las válvulas para tener referencias. Y algunos componentes que no estoy seguro que son, me parece que capacitores.

Muchas gracias por la participación y ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 30, 2018)

Veo que tienes un tester Hansen FN, con ese se podia medir algunos capacitores
Los que has marcados son capacitores, estan en parlelo a una resistencia, y van a chasis de un lado y el otro a una pata de una valvula podria se el katodo, habria que ver bien que pata es

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 30, 2018

Bueno creo que he dado con el esquema
Si no es la misma se parece mucho

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 30, 2018

Bien me decias que no veias la inductancia, fijate que al parlante van 4 cables uno es el campo del mismo, ese bobinado oficia de inductancia de filtro, fijate que si quitas la ficha no llega tensión a ninguna valvula, los otros cables van al trafo de salida


----------



## gustavotz (Abr 30, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Veo que tienes un tester Hansen FN, con ese se podia medir algunos capacitores
> Los que has marcados son capacitores, estan en parlelo a una resistencia, y van a chasis de un lado y el otro a una pata de una valvula podria se el katodo, habria que ver bien que pata es
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 30, 2018
> ...


Gracias por el diagrama !
Estuve revisando nuevamente el aparato. Los cables que salen al parlante son 3, no 4. Y aún desenchufándolo la radio sigue teniendo alimentación.
Algo que noto en el diagrama es la presencia de una llave que está indicada como "Police & tone control switch". En la radio que tengo sólo hay un potenciómetro, no tiene switch como sugiere ahí.
Que opinión tenes acerca de las pruebas hechas sobre la tensión de chasis y el valor obtenido en la etapa de alimentación? (medí 350 + 350 en el trafo y en el cátodo de la 80 tengo 360 de continua)


----------



## pandacba (Abr 30, 2018)

La tensión esta bien, pero al parecer el transformador tiene fugas, y eso es un problema serio.
Sacando el tubo rectificador y la lámpara enciende o medir esta indicando que en algun punto hay una fuga a chasis, incluso puede ser algún capacitor de papel.
Esos transformdores el carretel estaba echo de un cartón aislante, pero si estuvo en un lugar húmedo es probable que este humedecido y puede que el bobinado en algún punto puede estar saltado el esmalte y allí puede haber fugas

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 30, 2018

Ah fijate bien entre el esquema y tu radio que diferencias hay sigo buscando otros esquemas, este hasta ahora es el que más se parece

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 30, 2018

En el esquema se muestra como esta dispuesto para que sean solo 3 cables y no 4, de acuerdo a eso, si hay salida sobre la 80 pero por ejemplo en la placa de la 2A5 no debería haber nada, por favor verifica eso


----------



## gustavotz (May 1, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> La tensión esta bien, pero al parecer el transformador tiene fugas, y eso es un problema serio.
> Sacando el tubo rectificador y la lámpara enciende o medir esta indicando que en algun punto hay una fuga a chasis, incluso puede ser algún capacitor de papel.
> Esos transformdores el carretel estaba echo de un cartón aislante, pero si estuvo en un lugar húmedo es probable que este humedecido y puede que el bobinado en algún punto puede estar saltado el esmalte y allí puede haber fugas
> 
> ...


Buenas noches, y feliz día.

El chasis tiene tensión aún quitando todas las válvulas. En esas condiciones de qué manera podría un capacitor provocar la fuga? Es posible aislar el transformador de manera que no toque el chasis?

Probé desconectar el parlante y comprobé que en las placas no hay tensión.

En cuanto a la revisión del esquema, hoy pude imprimirlo e hice algunas verificaciones sencillas sobre las conexiones de las válvulas 57 y 58 encontrando lo siguiente:
*57:*
> Cátodo y supresora están conectados a una R//C (resistencia en paralelo con capacitor) y de ahí a algo que entiendo es un transformador. En el esquema que me pasaste va directamente a un devanado 
> Grilla va directamente a un devanado de la bobina arrollada en cartón. En el esquema va vía R//C a un circuito sintonizador.
> Pantalla y placa igual.
*58*
> Cátodo y supresora van vía R//C a chasis. En el esquema van a un capacitor.
> La grilla parece ir a un transformador (al menos ingresa a esa carcasa que está casi sellada con aluminio). En eso puede ser semejante al esquema.
> La pantalla va a chasis mediante un capacitor. Entiendo que en el esquema es igual, ya que va mediante un capacitor a un cable marcado como "Black" y que en otra parte del esquema se ve conectado a tierra.
> La placa parece tenes una conexión similar.

Con estas pocas anotaciones me voy a poner a buscar circuitos. Otra diferencia que veo está en los transformadores. En la radio que tengo sólo veo dos bobinas arrolladas en una misma estructura de cartón, y las dos unidades selladas con una carcasa de aluminio. ¿Los capacitores variables etiquetados en el cricuito como A4, A5, A6 se encuentran dentro de esas unidades con carcasa?

Muchas gracias nuevamente.
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (May 1, 2018)

Abría que ver que haya fugas entre primario y secundario, habría que ver de entubar los tornillos poner arandelas plásticas por arriba y abajo y separador plástico entre el transformador y chasis
Si esas podrian ser alguna variante o mejoras sobre el original, haría falta la valvula rota, puede que este funcionando
Si esos capacitores se encuentran dentro del blindaje.
Ya veo tengo más esquemas con estos tubos.
Habria que hacer un pequeño relevo para ver bien esas diferencias
Continuamos buscando

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 1, 2018


----------



## gustavotz (May 3, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Abría que ver que haya fugas entre primario y secundario, habría que ver de entubar los tornillos poner arandelas plásticas por arriba y abajo y separador plástico entre el transformador y chasis
> Si esas podrian ser alguna variante o mejoras sobre el original, haría falta la valvula rota, puede que este funcionando
> Si esos capacitores se encuentran dentro del blindaje.
> Ya veo tengo más esquemas con estos tubos.
> ...


Mientras veo de conseguir la válvula estuve mirando circuitos. Los de la marcda Atwater Kent son similares al que pasaste vos. Vi una marca Gilfillan, pero cuando los descargo la resolución es asquerosa y no puedo distinguir ni las conexiones de las válvulas. En cuanto a las diferencias del circuito, las conexiones que vi de ejemplo en la válvula 57 se parecen al esquema que conseguiste. Me empiezo a preguntar si no habrán intercambiado el lugar entre la 57 y 58 alguno que estuvo toqueteando antes que yo.


----------



## Rorschach (May 4, 2018)

Tocayo, visita la pagina web de American Radio History, en el apartado que envío, donde puedes consultar los 23 tomos del manual perpetuo de solución de  problemas de radio del Ing. John F. Rider desde 1930 hasta 1954, están por año y orden alfabético todas las marcas americanas de radio receptores con todos los circuitos correspondientes, ahí he visto muchos circuitos con el juego de válvulas que tiene tu receptor, vas a tener que tener paciencia y buscar, porque hay miles, te diría que limites la búsqueda entre los años 1933 y 1941.-
VER: RIDER's PERPETUAL TROUBLESHOOTER'S Manual: Radio set diagrams and service  data from 1930 to 1954

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## gustavotz (May 6, 2018)

Rorschach dijo:


> Tocayo, visita la pagina web de American Radio History, en el apartado que envío, donde puedes consultar los 23 tomos del manual perpetuo de solución de  problemas de radio del Ing. John F. Rider desde 1930 hasta 1954, están por año y orden alfabético todas las marcas americanas de radio receptores con todos los circuitos correspondientes, ahí he visto muchos circuitos con el juego de válvulas que tiene tu receptor, vas a tener que tener paciencia y buscar, porque hay miles, te diría que limites la búsqueda entre los años 1933 y 1941.-
> VER: RIDER's PERPETUAL TROUBLESHOOTER'S Manual: Radio set diagrams and service  data from 1930 to 1954
> 
> Saludos Cordiales
> Rorschach


Gracias estimado!! Voy a empezar a buscar!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 6, 2018

Buenas, conseguí una válvula 58 marca Westinhouse, en teoría sin uso, aunque no puedo verificarlo. Probé la radio y solo en una parte del dial parece querer captar algo, con muy bajo volumen. Algo para tener en cuenta quizás es que estoy trabajando en un lugar que tien techo de chapas. Convendría hacerme de una antena? La radio tiene dos cables de salida para antena que los tengo sin conectar.
Gracias por su participación.
saludos.


----------



## gustavotz (May 7, 2018)

Hola gente,
Tengo una buena: acomodé un poco el cable que le sirve de antena y pude captar una emisora bastante bien. no recorrí todo el dial porque el tandem está duro y estaba con una pinza por el tema de la tensión. Sobre este punto tenía intensiones de aislar el transformador, así que quité los 4 tornillos (que mantienen juntas las chapas y a su vez lo sujetan al chasis) y encontré que del devanado sale un pedacito de papel españa que queda haciendo contacto con las chapas (adjunto foto).  En lo poco que vi de transformadores no vi nunca esto. ¿Qué función tiene? ¿Trunca esto mi intención de aislar al trafo del chasis? Como se puede ver el estado del trafo es bastante deplorable.
Muchas gracias! Saludos.

Gustavo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2018)

Bien ! 

El tandem seguramente tiene rodamientos de bolillas , WD40 

Y si intentás pasarle 4 láminas de celuloide , Mylar o Prespan fino con cuidado a los 4 costados de los bobinados , de lado a lado . . . porque no creo que el problema esté en el cartón del carrete , abajo de todo , sino alguna espira que roza el metal !.


----------



## gustavotz (May 7, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Bien !
> 
> El tandem seguramente tiene rodamientos de bolillas , WD40
> 
> ...


Gracias DOSMETROS !! Lo voy a probar. Me queda la duda sobre el pedazcito de papel españa. ¿Qué puede ser?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2018)

No lo veo , dónde está ?


----------



## gustavotz (May 7, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No lo veo , dónde está ?


Lo remarco en la foto adjunta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2018)

Ni idea  , esas son chapas de corte M ?


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2018)

Tienes que fijarte si en uno de los extremos el eje del tanden tiene unas bolitas, fíjate que no estén oxidadas.
Por el mal estado del transformador deberías barajar la posibilidad de hacerlo rebobinar
Mientras puedes probar la solución que te mencione más arriba


----------



## gustavotz (May 7, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ni idea  , esas son chapas de corte M ?


corte M. El papel España sale entre medio del devanado.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 7, 2018



pandacba dijo:


> Tienes que fijarte si en uno de los extremos el eje del tanden tiene unas bolitas, fíjate que no estén oxidadas.
> Por el mal estado del transformador deberías barajar la posibilidad de hacerlo rebobinar
> Mientras puedes probar la solución que te mencione más arriba


me disponía a probar lo que me aconsejaste. La verdad que esta asqueroso el trafo. Yo nunca bobiné. Para un primer proyecto de bobinado no sé si es poner la vara muy alta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2018)

Papel España : Es probable que tenga una espira (abierta) entre primario y secundario a modo de blindaje y que si tenía tapa eso la ponía a tierra cómo corresponde.

Si lográs solucionar la fuga con los aislantes que te sugerí , luego podrías hornearlo  sólo un poco y a no demasiada temperatura (para quitarle humedad y luego sumergirlo en barniz para bobinados.

Finalmente podrías asegurar la aislación final cómo te sugirió Panda , un prespán dónde apoya , spaguettis  en los tornillos y arandelas de fibra aislante.


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2018)

Puedes llevarlo a un buen taller de bobinado y que te hagan una copia identica. Puedes pintar las tapas o hacerlas zincar


----------



## gustavotz (May 7, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Puedes llevarlo a un buen taller de bobinado y que te hagan una copia identica. Puedes pintar las tapas o hacerlas zincar


voy a ponerme en campaña para ver algún lugar en Rosario. Que laburen bien y en lo posible mo me arranquen la cabeza.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2018)

Si el transformador recalentara y echara olor , pues ya no tendría solución , derecho a rebobinar , en éste caso es solo un tema de fuga por falta de aislantes. En lo personal y dado que se trata de una radio de colección , primero intentaría conservar su originalidad.

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (May 8, 2018)

Me gusta dejar las cosas originales, pero en este caso hay peligro, el tranformador lleva tapas y no se ve, por una cuestión de seguridad y trabajar tranquilo yo lo haría rebobinar de una sin pensarlo dos veces, se queda tranquilo le pone las tapas y listo, lo que puede pedir para dejarlo original es que no utilicen un carretel plástico y lo hagan a la antigua, carretel echo con prespan....


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2018)

Si , pero si lográs aislar los alambres que pueden estar rozando el núcleo *y lo verificás* , si lo horneás , barnizás *y volvés a verificar* , y finalmente le hacés una aislación exterior en el montaje *y por tercera vez lo volvés a verificar* . . .  respeto tu criterio  , pero el mío sería conservar lo mas posible la originalidad.

Saludos !


----------



## gustavotz (May 8, 2018)

bobinar o no bobinar, esa es la cuestión. Ambos criterios tienen lo suyo. Voy a probar primero la aislación con prespan y en base a eso veré. Recuerdo haber medido tensión en chasis, 2 veces, invirtiendo el enchufe, y las mediciones sumaban aproximadamente 220, lo que me hace suponer que el problema lo tiene el primario.


----------



## gustavotz (May 8, 2018)

Avance:
Puse el prespan de la forma indicada por dosmetros, con los prespan en los 4 costados, porque fue la que me resultaba más sencilla de realizar en principio. Hubo en cambio; al enchufar la radio sólo en una posición del enchufe prende el buscapolo (antes prendía de cualquier forma) y la luz se enciende mucho más debil, incluso tocando con una mano la pared.
Habida cuenta de esos resultados, probé de manera poco ortodoxa: con los dedos cerrados por las dudas, toqué el chasis y la pared, y nada. Si mido con el tester chasis y neutro de la línea de 220 tengo tensión: 85 V o 125 V según coloque el enchufe a 220 V. ¿Eso es inducción? ¿Qué conclusiones se pueden sacar?


----------



## pandacba (May 8, 2018)

Los tornillos los aislastes como te  comente? es decir tubo aislante, y con arandelas plásticas en la cabeza del tornillo y entre la aplilación y el chasis(esto es lo primero que te comente porque aisla todo, y no solo una parte)


----------



## gustavotz (May 8, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Los tornillos los aislastes como te  comente? es decir tubo aislante, y con arandelas plásticas en la cabeza del tornillo y entre la aplilación y el chasis(esto es lo primero que te comente porque aisla todo, y no solo una parte)


Era el próximo paso, porque se me complica levantar el trafo, están los cables medio tirantes. No omití tu consejo en absoluto, quería ver si a partir de lo hecho se deducía algo. Lo próximo es lo que sugeriste, para lo cual tengo que comprar espaguetis y arandelas asilantes, que no tengo.
Gracias Pandacba!


----------



## pandacba (May 8, 2018)

Si solamente es un problema entre primario y la laminación, debería quedar solucionado, esperemos que si.
Como te ha ido con el tanden?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 8, 2018

El control del dial es con hilo? o es el sistema mecánico de discos?


----------



## gustavotz (May 8, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Si solamente es un problema entre primario y la laminación, debería quedar solucionado, esperemos que si.
> Como te ha ido con el tanden?
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 8, 2018
> ...


Todavía no tuve tiempo, las últimas pruebitas que hice fueron escapadas de 20' en las que pude dejar mis obligaciones. Tengo por revisar el tandem, ruido de línea, control de volumen que queda al máximo. Es para no desesperarse me parece. Pude avanzar más en algunas cosas que se hacen desde la PC o por teléfono; por ejemplo, encontré alguien que tiene capacitores de esos de papel, nuevos, en bolsitas sin abrir. De esos seguro voy a tener que cambiar, vos mismo lo dijiste. Hay algunos que están deformados y en mal estado.
El control del dial es con discos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2018)

gustavotz dijo:


> control de volumen que queda al máximo



Le falta la masa a un extremo del potenciómetro  (o está rota la pista adentro justo al lado de la pata que va a masa)


Para no desoldar el transformador , si no lo vas a sumergir en barniz , podés hacer la plantilla de prespan (cartón ) probándola cómodamente de arriba y luego solo levantas el transformados un par de milímetros y la deslizás


----------



## Rorschach (May 8, 2018)

gustavotz dijo:


> Avance:
> Puse el prespan de la forma indicada por dosmetros, con los prespan en los 4 costados, porque fue la que me resultaba más sencilla de realizar en principio. Hubo en cambio; al enchufar la radio sólo en una posición del enchufe prende el buscapolo (antes prendía de cualquier forma) y la luz se enciende mucho más debil, incluso tocando con una mano la pared.
> Habida cuenta de esos resultados, probé de manera poco ortodoxa: con los dedos cerrados por las dudas, toqué el chasis y la pared, y nada. Si mido con el tester chasis y neutro de la línea de 220 tengo tensión: 85 V o 125 V según coloque el enchufe a 220 V. ¿Eso es inducción? ¿Qué conclusiones se pueden sacar?



Hola tocayo,  si tienes entre 85 y 125 Vca la fuga es importante y peligrosa  , fotografiá bien y nítido del lado de las conexiones, y luego también anótalas, y dibuja el esquema correspondiente, luego sacá la válvula rectificadora  80, coloca el tester en Vca y medí la alta tensión de extremo a extremo en los terminales del transformador, o en las patas 2 y 3 del zócalo de pertinax donde se enchufa la 80, una vez medido, anota la tensión, una vez hecho esto, desuelda los cables y sacá el transformador del chasis, luego trata de sacarle la laminación ( las chapas del núcleo), una vez sacada las primeras, las demás salen fáciles, realiza esto, y envía imágenes nítidas, y bien iluminadas.-
Luego en base a lo que hayas hecho, te digo como seguir....... !!!


----------



## gustavotz (May 8, 2018)

Rorschach dijo:


> Hola tocayo,  si tienes 85 y 125 Vca la fuga es importante y peligrosa  , fotografiá bien y nítido del lado de las conexiones, y luego también anótalas, y dibuja el esquema correspondiente, luego sacá la válvula rectificadora  80, coloca el tester en Vca y medí la alta tensión de extremo a extremo en los terminales del transformador, o en las patas 2 y 3 del zócalo de pertinax donde se enchufa la 80, una vez medido, anota la tensión, una vez hecho esto, desuelda los cables y sacá el transformador del chasis, luego trata de sacarle la laminación ( las chapas del núcleo), una vez sacada las primeras, las demás salen fáciles, haz esto, mandá  imágenes nítidas e bien iluminadas.-
> Luego en base a lo que hayas hecho, te digo como seguir....... !!!


hola tocayo! La duda que me asalta es que yo toque el chasis y la pared y no me patea. No soy insensible a la CA, tengo patadones en mi haber..


----------



## Rorschach (May 8, 2018)

gustavotz dijo:


> hola tocayo! La duda que me asalta es que yo toque el chasis y la pared y no me patea. No soy insensible a la CA, tengo patadones en mi haber..



Tu mediste esas tensiones !!! , si lo que mediste es correcto, la fuga es importante, y a medida que siga perdiendo aislación, en algún momento se pondrá en corto, o antes que eso suceda, si te va a patear lindo  !!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2018)

*Rorschach , *fijate las fotos del transformador , que los costados del carrete no tenían aislación y lo pateaba , ahora al colocarle los aislantes faltantes ya no lo patea ,  está midiendo inducción.

*Gustavotz ,* poné en paralelo con el tester una resistencia de 10 k y volvé a medir entre chasis y tierra. Y de nuevo invirtiendo el enchufe.


----------



## gustavotz (May 8, 2018)

bueno, 
ya tengo 3 opciones:
1- seguir el intento de aislamiento, pasando por horno como dijo dosmetros y entubandolo como dice pandacba.
2- hacerlo boninar.
3- comenzar a desarmarlo.

tantas propuestas hablan muy bien de la participación en estos fotos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2018)

En serio , hacé la medida que te dije de chasis a tierra con una resistencia en paralelo con el tester de 10 kOhms , a ver que te da.


----------



## pandacba (May 8, 2018)

No sería mejor hacer la prueba con una lámpara serie? ese transformador estuvo expuesto a mucha humedad aunque por fuera no se vea internamente puede haber humedad, en ese estado más adelante puede fallar gravemente.
Por otro lado solo guiarse por lo que se ve por fuera y no mirar como están las espiras más cerca del núcleo allí donde no podemos ver visualmente.
Siempre he sido partidario de lo original al 100% pero cuando se trata de seguridad, esta desplaza a lo original, si lo hace bobinar pidiendo que le hagan un núcleo como se hacía antes le quedaría más original, aparte por arriba tiene tapa


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2018)

Pero volvemos a lo mismo , tendrá doble aislación.

Dejemos que haga las medidas.


----------



## gustavotz (May 8, 2018)

con la resistencia de 10 k medi 0,7 V y 1 V en las dos posiciones del enchufe.


----------



## pandacba (May 8, 2018)

Has probado con la lámpara serie? entre un las patas del enchufe y el chasis y entre las patas del enchufe y la laminación y luego entre la laminación y el chasis


----------



## gustavotz (May 8, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Has probado con la lámpara serie? entre un las patas del enchufe y el chasis y entre las patas del enchufe y la laminación y luego entre la laminación y el chasis


Queda para mañana. Me sacaron la lamparita que uso en la serie.


----------



## gustavotz (May 9, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Has probado con la lámpara serie? entre un las patas del enchufe y el chasis y entre las patas del enchufe y la laminación y luego entre la laminación y el chasis


Recién probé en la serie patas del enchufe contra chasis y no enciende en absoluto. Todavía no aislé como sugeriste porque no pude comprar espagueti, revolviendo encontré un poco más de prespan para hacer la aislación en la base, y el sacabocado para hacer arandelas aislantes, porque en la casa de electrónica no vendían.
PD: estoy trabajando sin la válvula rectificadora.


----------



## pandacba (May 9, 2018)

Si esta bien así, si resultan las aislaciones salvas el trasformador.......


----------



## gustavotz (May 9, 2018)

Pregunta desde la ignorancia: Sin la rectificadora al prender solo enciende luz del dial. Sirve tenerlo andando así con poca corriente para contribuir a quitar posible resto de humedad?


----------



## pandacba (May 9, 2018)

Prende la luz del dial y los filamentos, si toma temperatura la laminación sirve, si no habría que darle calor con un secador


----------



## gustavotz (May 12, 2018)

Buenas,
Ayer pude comprar lo que necesitaba y aisle el trafo con mucho cuidado. Al medir el chasis (solo medi con buscapolo) tiene tensión en cualquier posición. El chasis del trafo NO. Las pruebas con la serie fueron todas negativas. Me falta medir tensión con tester, usando resistencia de 10 k. Me llama la atención este resultado.


----------



## AZ81 (May 12, 2018)

Yo cambiaría todos los condensadores de papel, que se ven pues por el tipo de lamparas que lleva es de los años 1930 en adelante, y muchos pueden tener fugas y alguno a masa. Las resistencias pueden estar idas de valor, así que repasaría una por una.
El transformador de la misma lo tienes muy fácil probarlo, quitas la válvula 80 que es la rectificadora y comprueba si se calienta, si se calienta es que tienes una espira en cortocircuito, "lo mejor es cambiarlo", Los electrolíticos de filtro estarán bajo mínimos o a punto de hacer "pum", así que mejor los cambias.
Ojo los cables son viejos y han podido perder el aislante por eso pueden hacer masa.


----------



## pandacba (May 12, 2018)

Puede ser induccción, es lo que suele pasar con los buscapolos, vos tenes un Hansen FN, tendrías que estar parado sobre una madera en esa condición y puesto en AC x 350 estando totalmente asi aislado tomas una punta en tu mano izquierda tocando el extremo metálico y la otra punta tocas el chasis, si la aguja no se mueve nada, baja la escala a 140 siempre AC si tampoco se mueve, bajala a 35 si no hay nada de nada quedo ok de paso hace lo mismo con el núcleo del trafo.


----------



## gustavotz (May 14, 2018)

Buenas,

Después de acondicionar un poco mi lugar de trabajo, empezando por un soporte de madera para el chasis, de manera de poder trabajarlo patas arribas sin riesgos, procurarme una lampara de mesa para mejorar la iluminación, y cubrir otras faltas que tenía, seguí con la radio propiamente dicha, y tengo cosas por resolver.

La prueba de pandacba arrojó 1,5 V.

Lo que me llamó la atención es el conexionado del trafo. Entre las dos salidas que van a las placas de la 80 (350 V c/u) hay un terminal, que se supone que es el punto medio. De ese terminal han agregado (supongo yo) un cable que va a otro terminal (Trafo_conexiones.jpg). De ambos terminales extremos del cable añadido (marcados en la imagen como "A" y "B"), salen conexiones hacia el interior del devanado, de "B" sale el cable a chasis. No se me ocurre como funciona esta configuración, al principio pensé que "B" era solo un punto de conexión (aunque no tenía mucho sentido).

Con respecto a los capacitores de papel, la mayoría tienen una apariencia horrible, algunos se notan dañados, aunque lo de cambiar todos a priori no seduce mucho, temo que me hagan renegar bastante. ¿Aconsejan reemplazar todos los de papel? Conseguí quien me venda esos tipos de capacitores, según me dijo, es stock de época, nuevos, en bolsas sin abrir.

Anoté los valores nominales de todos ellos, menos de uno (Capacitor_X.jpg). En uno de los extremos a brotado un contenido negro, como si fuera cera, y no se puede leer. Lo que se lee dice 500/1500 V y -seguido, abajo- 10% 141. El mismo se encuentra conectado entre la placa de la 2A6 y la grilla de la 2A5. En un esquema que vi tiene un valor de .01 µF y la resistencia de grilla a masa de la 2A5 es de 250 K. En mi caso la resistencia de la grilla es de 500 K. ¿Es un valor crítico o puedo tomar el del esquema que tengo?

Hay una -presumo- resistencia que por fuera se ver rajada (Resistencia_X.jpg). No sé cómo leerla, las otras tienen 3 colores (cuerpo, marca en el medio, y extremo), pero esta tiene solo dos. La imagen Reistencia_X_Circuito.jpg muestra como está conectada.

Tema volumen: cuando la probé -y tomó solo una estación- quedaba al máximo. Como tiene un extremo libre pude medir: 17 K. Las inscripciones están borradas, pero me parece un valor muy bajo. La imagen esquema_volumen.jpg muestra como está conectado. ¿Es posible que se vaya de valor el potenciómetro? ¿Su valor es crítico?

El capacitor de la fuente no lo medí, pero a juzgar por el ruido de línea que escuché, debe ser reemplazado. (capacitor_fuente.jpg). Es de 32 + 32. ¿Se consiguen esos en buen estado? Vi que algunos los abren (para lo cual hay que romperlos bastante, o cortarlos porque están repujados) y adentro le ponen uno nuevo. Esta idea mucho no me gusta, llegado el caso prefiero dejarlo de adorno en el chasis, y poner los nuevos abajo.

Sé que hay bastante texto para un solo post, pero también quería resumir lo hecho y pendiente.

Muchas gracias.



 Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (May 15, 2018)

"A" es el punto medio de los 350V "B" es el punto medio de los filamentos de las válvulas ambos van a masa,
Esa forma de disponer el filamento es para disminuir el ruido.
Por eso estan unidos

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 15, 2018






Sería similar a esto abajo el bobinado de filamentos 3.15+3.15 y el centro a masa


----------



## gustavotz (May 15, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> "A" es el punto medio de los 350V "B" es el punto medio de los filamentos de las válvulas ambos van a masa,
> Esa forma de disponer el filamento es para disminuir el ruido.
> Por eso estan unidos
> 
> ...


Muchas Gracias pandacba !!


----------



## gustavotz (May 23, 2018)

Buenas,
Estoy tratando de conseguir capacitores, quiero que sean similares a los que tiene actualmente. Hace unos días adquirí un probador de componentes (gm328a) y saqué el electrolítico, limpié los contactos y lo medí. Adjunto el resultado de las mediciones (es 32 + 32). Los valores de capacidad se ven correctos, no sé interpretar los otros. ¿Está bueno? ¿De ser así que puede estar causando el ruido de línea? Muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba (May 23, 2018)

No están nada mal teniendo en cuenta los años que tiene.
ESR= Equivalent Serie Resistor o lo que en nuestra lengua es Resistencia serie equivalente(tal como se ve en el dibujo de la pantalla)




Si te fijas en la tabla y para la tensión de trabajo tenes el valor que debería tener
Vloss es la perdida inicial de voltaje cuando el capacitor tiene una carga
Para la edad que tienen están mejor que mucho de nosotros


----------



## gustavotz (May 23, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Para la edad que tienen están mejor que mucho de nosotros


 Espero envejecer así entonces !!
El ruido puede haber sido por falso contacto, o algo así?


----------



## pandacba (May 23, 2018)

Cuando el volumen esta al mínimo hay ruido?


----------



## gustavotz (May 23, 2018)

El volumen la ultima vez que la prendi no andaba. Ahora esta patas arribas sin las válvulas.


----------



## pandacba (May 23, 2018)

Cuando le pongas los tubos proba y fíjate que sucede


----------



## gustavotz (May 23, 2018)

la di vuelta y le hice un soporte para mirar el circuito de volumen, que queda siempre al maximo. Manipularla teniendo el chasis en la mano me daba miedo de romper algo. No me doy cuenta como es que funciona el control de volumen. Estoy buscando en los manuales Rider mientras trato de conseguir capacitores, puesto que están muy deteriorados.


----------



## pandacba (May 23, 2018)

Es sencillo Gustavo, mirando el potenciometro desde el lado del eje y los terminales hacia abajo, el terminal de la izquierda debe ir a masa, el central(cursor) va al amplificador y el terminal de la derecha a la salida del detector.
Si no se puede bajar es porque o el cable que va a la izquierda esta roto o la pista esta gastada y no hace contacto.
Proba poniendo un cablecito entre el terminal del medio y masa deberia bajarse todo el volumen, ojo pone el pote todo a la izquierda


----------



## gustavotz (May 24, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Es sencillo Gustavo, mirando el potenciometro desde el lado del eje y los terminales hacia abajo, el terminal de la izquierda debe ir a masa, el central(cursor) va al amplificador y el terminal de la derecha a la salida del detector.
> Si no se puede bajar es porque o el cable que va a la izquierda esta roto o la pista esta gastada y no hace contacto.
> Proba poniendo un cablecito entre el terminal del medio y masa deberia bajarse todo el volumen, ojo pone el pote todo a la izquierda


El potenciómetro de volumen está así:


----------



## pandacba (May 24, 2018)

Eso parece control de tono, Tiene dos potenciometros?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2018)

El de volumen , ya te dije antes , debe llevar un extremo a masa , si o si !


----------



## gustavotz (May 24, 2018)

Sí, tiene dos potenciómetros. Me voy a fijar en el otro. Seguí ese potenciómetro porque es el que tiene la llave de encendido. Hasta donde yo sabía  encendido y volumen estaban en la misma perilla. Parece que no es el caso.
Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2018)

gustavotz dijo:


> Hasta donde yo sabía encendido y volumen estaban en la misma perilla


 
A veces no , así siempre permanecía en el volumen seteado


----------



## gustavotz (May 24, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A veces no , así siempre permanecía en el volumen seteado


Yo tenía la idea, ni sé de donde, que convenía que arrancara con el volumen al mínimo. Un pensamiento mágico tal vez..


----------



## AZ81 (May 25, 2018)

Normalmente el potenciometro de volumen se pone en la preamplificadora de BF, no en la válvula final.


----------



## gustavotz (May 25, 2018)

Buenas,
Estoy renegando bastante para conseguir los capacitores. Al menos en Rosario es difícil, mi idea es poner capacitores similares a los que tiene actualmente. Me gustaría recibir alguna opinión al respecto. ¿Es viable?
Algo que debería haber hecho al principio es, nada menos, saber cuales son los tipos de condensadores que usa. Se que algunos son de tipo film, otro de cerámica (creo), pero no estoy seguro. Pego estas 5 imágenes por si alguno quiere ayudar a desasnarme.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2018)

Sólo cambiaría los que son de cera , los otros yo no los cambiaría.



gustavotz dijo:


>


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 26, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sólo cambiaría los que son de cera , los otros yo no los cambiaría.


O mejor aun , canbie solamente los capacitores desvalorizados y o estropiados (en corto) afinal de las cuentas "time que gaña no si canbia!.
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento/restauración!.
Att,

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## gustavotz (May 26, 2018)

ok, el 2 y el 3 son de cera? 1 y 4 que tipo son?


 DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sólo cambiaría los que son de cera , los otros yo no los cambiaría.


----------



## Rorschach (May 26, 2018)

gustavotz dijo:


> Buenas,
> Estoy renegando bastante para conseguir los capacitores. Al menos en Rosario es difícil, mi idea es poner capacitores similares a los que tiene actualmente. Me gustaría recibir alguna opinión al respecto. ¿Es viable?
> Algo que debería haber hecho al principio es, nada menos, saber cuales son los tipos de condensadores que usa. Se que algunos son de tipo film, otro de cerámica (creo), pero no estoy seguro. Pego estas 5 imágenes por si alguno quiere ayudar a desasnarme.
> Muchas gracias!




Hola Gustavo, los de la imagen 1, son capacitores de  "MICA", los de las imágenes 2, y 3, son de papel ( dieléctrico de papel ), y parafinados en el exterior para que no pase la humedad, el capacitor negro de la imagen 4 veo que tiene polaridad, podría ser un electrolítico subpanel, pero las especificaciones no se ven porque adelante está un resistor ( dog bone) de marcación  antigua y no deja observar, podría ser un capacitor de dieléctrico de papel con encapsulado tipo cerámico, y la imagen numero 5 pertenece a un resistor (dog bone ) de marcación antigua.-

Saludos Cordiales 
Rorschach


----------



## gustavotz (May 26, 2018)

Rorschach dijo:


> Hola Gustavo, los de la imagen 1, son capacitores de  "MICA", los de las imágenes 2, y 3, son de papel ( dieléctrico de papel ), y parafinados en el exterior para que no pase la humedad, el capacitor negro de la imagen 4 veo que tiene polaridad, podría ser un electrolítico subpanel, pero las especificaciones no se ven porque adelante está un resistor ( dog bone) de marcación  antigua y no deja observar, podría ser un capacitor de dieléctrico de papel con encapsulado tipo cerámico, y la imagen numero 5 pertenece a un resistor (dog bone ) de marcación antigua.-
> 
> Saludos Cordiales
> Rorschach


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2018)

Por eso , los de baquelita son de mica-plata , yo no los cambiaría a menos que estén en corto


----------



## Rorschach (May 26, 2018)

Gustavo, aquí te envio como leer capacitores de " MICA ", y cerámicos antiguos :
(fotos tomadas de mi libro Elementos de Radio Reparación de William Marcus y Axel Levy, editado en 1955, que era de mi tío, y que me lo regaló cuando yo tenía 13 años, para que hiciera mis primeras armas en electrónica )



​*También puedes ver como leer los resistores  tipo dog bone de marcación antigua, Aquí : *Amplificador valvular ICM800 GIY

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 26, 2018)

VINTAGE : Códigos de resistencias y capacitores muy muy antiguos


----------



## gustavotz (May 26, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> VINTAGE : Códigos de resistencias y capacitores muy muy antiguos


muchas gracias!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 26, 2018

Buenísimo, yo tengo elementos de radio, que herede de un tío. Lo estoy releyendo. Gracias por el aporte! Anoto para biografía a conseguir!



Rorschach dijo:


> Gustavo, aquí te envio como leer capacitores de " MICA ", y cerámicos antiguos :
> (fotos tomadas de mi libro Elementos de Radio Reparación de William Marcus y Axel Levy, editado en 1955, que era de mi tío, y que me lo regaló cuando yo tenía 13 años, para que hiciera mis primeras armas en electrónica )
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 167476
> ...


----------



## pandacba (May 26, 2018)

El echo de poner el apagado en el control de tono tenía que ver con evitar el desgaste de la pista, generalmente utilizaban la radio a un mismo volumen, al apagarla implicaba girar el potenciómetro, también hubo que trabajaban a presión
Un artículo interesante Cambio de capacitores vintage,
old capacitors,
Antique radios


----------



## gustavotz (May 26, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> El echo de poner el apagado en el control de tono tenía que ver con evitar el desgaste de la pista, generalmente utilizaban la radio a un mismo volumen, al apagarla implicaba girar el potenciómetro, también hubo que trabajaban a presión
> Un artículo interesante Cambio de capacitores vintage,
> old capacitors,
> Antique radios


 
Gracias por compartir!!



Rorschach dijo:


> Gustavo, aquí te envío cómo leer capacitores de " MICA ", y cerámicos antiguos :
> (fotos tomadas de mi libro Elementos de Radio Reparación de William Marcus y Axel Levy, editado en 1955, que era de mi tío, y que me lo regaló cuando yo tenía 13 años, para que hiciera mis primeras armas en electrónica )
> 
> *También puedes ver como leer los resistores  tipo dog bone de marcación antigua, Aquí : *Amplificador valvular ICM800 GIY
> ...


 
Muy bueno el resumen de las resistencias !! Arrancando de los albores del siglo pasado !



pandacba dijo:


> El echo de poner el apagado en el control de tono tenía que ver con evitar el desgaste de la pista, generalmente utilizaban la radio a un mismo volumen, al apagarla implicaba girar el potenciómetro, también hubo que trabajaban a presión
> Un artículo interesante Cambio de capacitores vintage,
> old capacitors,
> Antique radios


Muy buenos los posts! Además de criterios varios. Contribuye al desasne. Gracias!


----------



## gustavotz (Jun 6, 2018)

Buenas,
Estuve buscando capacitores de repuesto sin suerte. Y estuve mirando circuitos en la colección de Rider sin éxito; ya revisé cinco volúmenes completos y no doy con el de mi radio. Aunque sigo buscando empecé a armar el esquema a mano mirando la radio. Hay dos "blindajes" -no sé si así se llaman- adentro de los cuales se meten cables y se me complica para entender las conexiones. No sé como desarmarlos y tengo miedo de romperlos. Probé con uno, el de la foto que adjunto. Tiene unos tornillos que salen hacia abajo, con las tuercas correspondientes que lo sujetan al chasis. Arriba tiene dos tuercas ciegas, las saqué pero lo único que hacen es soltar lo que tiene adentro. En la parte de abajo tiene dos remaches, como el que está marcado en la foto. ¿Alguno me puede decir como se quita ese blindaje? Desde ya les agradezco.
Saludos.


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 7, 2018)

gustavotz dijo:


> Buenas,
> Estuve buscando capacitores de repuesto sin suerte. Y estuve mirando circuitos en la colección de Rider sin éxito; ya revisé cinco volúmenes completos y no doy con el de mi radio. Aunque sigo buscando empecé a armar el esquema a mano mirando la radio. Hay dos "blindajes" -no sé si así se llaman- adentro de los cuales se meten cables y se me complica para entender las conexiones. No sé como desarmarlos y tengo miedo de romperlos. Probé con uno, el de la foto que adjunto. Tiene unos tornillos que salen hacia abajo, con las tuercas correspondientes que lo sujetan al chasis. Arriba tiene dos tuercas ciegas, las saqué pero lo único que hacen es soltar lo que tiene adentro. En la parte de abajo tiene dos remaches, como el que está marcado en la foto. ¿Alguno me puede decir como se quita ese blindaje? Desde ya les agradezco.
> Saludos.



Hola Gustavo, debieras sacar imágenes desde arriba y que abarque mejor la zona, siguiendo fotos anteriores parece ser un transformador de FI (frecuencia intermedia), espero que el tornillo o tuerca que sacaste, no sean los de calibración, por que si son ellos tendrás que calibrarlo de nuevo, si puedes roscarlo de nuevo, hazlo y déjalo así, los transformadores de FI no se desarman, solo se ajustan (calibran), saca fotos claras y nítidas desde abajo, de donde sales los cables, fíjate adonde van, y realiza el circuito.

Saludos Tocayo !


----------



## gustavotz (Jun 7, 2018)

Rorschach dijo:


> Hola Gustavo, debieras sacar imágenes desde arriba y que abarque mejor la zona, siguiendo fotos anteriores parece ser un transformador de FI (frecuencia intermedia), espero que el tornillo o tuerca que sacaste, no sean los de calibración, por que si son ellos tendrás que calibrarlo de nuevo, si puedes roscarlo de nuevo, hazlo y déjalo así, los transformadores de FI no se desarman, solo se ajustan (calibran), saca fotos claras y nítidas desde abajo, de donde sales los cables, fíjate adonde van, y realiza el circuito.
> 
> Saludos Tocayo !


Gracias Tocayo!
Lo que saque era una tuerca ciega, sujeta lo que está adentro con el blindaje. Voy a hacer lo que mecomendas.
Saludos.


----------



## gustavotz (Jun 21, 2018)

Buenas,
Lento, pero aún en camino.
Seguí el consejo y no toqué nada de esos trafos. Copié el circuito en papel y luego lo pasé a Kicad para poder presentarlo más prolijo. En la imagen del circuito puse todo a excepción de los trafos. Las conexiones que llegan a los mismos las etiqueté con letras y las delimité con líneas de trazos, marcadas como 1 y 2. Dichas referencias están también en las fotos adjuntas. De máxima me gustaría saber, quizás aguien que tenga experiencia lo puede inferir, como son esas conexiones dentro de los blindajes, para poder entender mejor el circuito. A los fines prácticos lo que tendría que poder discriminar son los componentes cuyos valores son críticos, porque estuve desoldando algunos capacitores y están fuera de valor. Quizá algunos por su función, por ejemplo desacople, pueden seguir como están. La intención es no cambiar todo.
Desde ya agradezco cualquier ayuda.
Saludos.



gustavotz dijo:


> Gracias Tocayo!
> Lo que saque era una tuerca ciega, sujeta lo que está adentro con el blindaje. Voy a hacer lo que mecomendas.
> Saludos.


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 23, 2018)

Bien Tocayo !!! las conexiones , los blindajes, y lo que tienen adentro, son los transformadores  de RF (radio frecuencia), y FI (frecuencia intermedia), ahora debes con las conexiones que identificaste (previo desoldarlas, y anotar debidamente a donde va su conexión), cual con cual tiene continuidad, y de esa manera saber como son las disposiciones de las bobinas respectivas para insertarlas en circuito que realizaste, mide todo con el óhmetro, y busca la escala correspondiente, porque probablemente alguna de las bobinas tengan derivaciones, o puntos en común entre ellas.
Saludos


----------

